# MMA Hand Wraps?



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

I know most people use the standard 180" but I've been hearing a lot of good things about the CSI MMA wraps which are a bit of Mexican-style and measure about 120".

What wraps do you guys use with your MMA gloves?


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Bump!

I've heard about Everlast youth wraps, which are about 108" if I'm not mistaken? I'm just worried that MMA gloves will feel a bit too tight with 180" wraps.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont use any, im hardcore i have got a pair of the warriors and hayabusa's though there both 180 standard wraps


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

get an inner glove instead of handwrap.

they will still allow your hands to fit into mma gloves.

sometime some people invluding myself find that wraps and mma glove cause stiffness in the hand and not allow you to clench/make a fist


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Was thinking a 180" would be too snug on an MMA glove.

I've been told to stay away from gel wraps as they only protect your knuckles and not so much your wrist and the little bones in your hand.

Also been told that anything below 150" is fine and it also depends on how you wrap. (There's a certain MMA wrap that keeps your palm open that may further increase the ability to make a fist)


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd have to go the opposite way and deffo recommend wraps - remember they protect your wrists as well as all those tiny (and not so tiny) bones in your hands.

Personally I think you should not have any issue's with the standard wraps - although I prefer Mexican (i.e extra long style) and pending on the size/fit of the glove either use the extra/rest on my wrists (x stylee) or if I am using them under boxing gloves, I put a bit more on my knuckles as well - as their is more room than under my Harbinger or Hyabusa's (MMA gloves).

P.S I have also broken both my wrists a couple of times each (never fighting tho!)....and yes it hurts and you will spend about (minimum) 2 months not being able to use than hand.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd be inclined to agree with the above...I always wrap. It's stupid not to. The guys that thought it was cool to punch bags with no wraps or gloves fifteen years ago wish they hadn't now 'cos there hands are all messed up. Gelwraps will only cushion the knuckles a bit.

If I know it's light-MMA sparring and I won't be hitting too hard I'll used gelwraps sometimes though. Padwork/bagwork/heavier sparring I always wrap. These hands are for life and I have had enough grief with them as it is!


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

i've got a pair of punchtown gel glove/wraps from mma factory.

They have the protection for knuckles and they also have a wrap bit for your wrists,

they're actually brilliant for light bag work that kind of thing.

But they were just too tight with my gloves on (hayabusa 4oz).

i couldn't clench my fist, so i turned them inside out and took out the gel and foam from the knuckle. So i'm currently using it as a glove and the wrap to protect my wrist, they fit snugly in my glove and as far as i can tell feel great.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

It's the metacarpals and stuff you often need to worry about though, and that's what inner gloves won't protect.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

i agree with everyone in regards to protect the knuckles especially the last two the small ones.

But in the end of the day i personally find i cant clench and feel uncomfortable with wraps in my mma golves, but the gell glove with the wrap proterction for my wrist works fine.

i find that just the wrap doesn't protect my knuckles and first joint of my fingers where i get bruising and rubbing from the inside of my glove


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Just placed in my order for the Hybrid MMA gloves and a pair of wraps, the 4oz will have to wait.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

the hayabusa ones???

tell me what they're liek if their the ones you're getting


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah mate. I'll put 'em to good use for 2-3 sessions so I can write up a review on my site. They're gonna be my first pair of gloves and hopefully I can fit the 180" wraps in there -- Craig from Hayabusa said that they're compatible after all.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Romeo said:


> Just placed in my order for the Hybrid MMA gloves and a pair of wraps, the 4oz will have to wait.


To be honest mate, in my opinion 4oz gloves are pointless unless you're fighting so I wouldn't be too worried.

I have never used my 'fight gloves' to train in since I got MMA sparring gloves.


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

I just wanted the gloves just to have them to be honest, I won't be fighting until December of this year. There may as well be new gloves released by then.


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to wrap my hands with mexican hand wraps but believ it or not i fou8nd that my hands started to cause me more pain. I now don't use any but try and condition my hands by being careful and applying friars balsam after a hard session, it seems to help a lot but yeah it could be me telling myself so.

I get tremendous pain in both my hands when it's cold after breaking them in street fights years ago and this never seems to get any better.


----------

